# Abu reel question



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Anyone know if the 6-pin clutch washer/brakes will work in a 6000 in place of the stock 2-pin?

Thanks.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

ya gotta have the 4 slot pinion...


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok. 

Any other part changes necessary?


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Nope. Why you wanna do this??? It probably doesn't matter but I prefer the old clutch washer with no blocks. But I mag all my reels. If ya do a search on SOL you might find a thread several years old where my pal GoBow did some experimenting with this.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

OOPS!!! Just realized you were asking about the 6000. I dunno what is required in those reels as I have zero experience with them. My reply is restricted to the 6500 ultra cast reels. Sorry. The later 6000 reels with the ultra cast design...should work ok like I said. The earlier solid axle reels...I have no idea.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes, it's an older flat spool/solid axle 6000.

Just looking to slow it down a little, and didn't really want to go through the trouble of magging it. 

If adding the 6-pin clutch isn't easily accomplished, I might just try some thicker oil.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

dudeondacouch said:


> I might just try some thicker oil.


That & mebbe a little less line. Bigger blocks would also work as well as adding more blocks. Good luck.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Already got 2 whites on there. 

I've got some thinner 20# coming: .013 

Hopefully that plus a couple drops of motor oil will be enough to slow it down. It's my only conventional casting reel, so I have to have something slow so I don't end up birdnesting it every other cast.


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

diawa brake blocks fit the old abus you could use those doubled up. but I nthink you are the on the right track with heavier oil. Have you adjusted the spool end play,maybe it's a little to loose?


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

jcallaham said:


> diawa brake blocks fit the old abus you could use those doubled up. but I nthink you are the on the right track with heavier oil. Have you adjusted the spool end play,maybe it's a little to loose?


I'm with Jim here. Casting distance is definitely affected by the type of oil. C2


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> It's my only conventional casting reel, so I have to have something slow so I don't end up birdnesting it every other cast.


Is a knobby mag out of the question?


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

With a solid axle reel you CAN use the end caps to tighten up the tension. That'll slow 'er down.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sorry, disregard my previous post about the mag. I didn't see your previous post that effectively ruled out magging....

Agree with Steve Z. If you don't like the feel of heavy tension, you can replace the self-aligning bearings with the copper bushings. That takes a whole lot of piss out of those reels, also.


----------

